# Medicine For Anxiety/Stress Component Of IBS



## origin46 (May 10, 2009)

Does there seem to be a consensus medication for the anxiety/stress component of IBS today? I've been on Diazepam, avg 5mg daily for the past 30 years which has been as effective for me as anything I've tried, though its effect has lessened somewhat over time. My new GP feels that Diazepam is inappropriate as she says it may cause liver damage long-term, so she wants to refer me to a psychiatrist for a change in meds. Any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------

